# WildBlue installers..question about required spare equipment.



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

If I purchase a Surfbeam 2 modem, and a Surfbeam 2 Tria, to have as spares, as required for installers by WildBlue, and lets say I quit doing installs after 6 months, or a year, or whatever, and I haven't used either, can I simply get my money back? I was told that if I decided to stop doing installs at some point, that I could simply use them for a job, and WildBlue would see that they weren't shipped by DSI, or whatever, and I'd get paid for them with that job. Is this true, or can you at least tell me how that does work?

It kind of sucks to have $300 tied up into equipment that could feasibly just ride around in your truck for a long time. It's insurance, I know, but still. Things have been tight enough, and I'm new to this, and it set me back a bit as it is to get tools/materials/insurance.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimcoe (Jul 24, 2012)

VOLBEAT said:


> If I purchase a Surfbeam 2 modem, and a Surfbeam 2 Tria, to have as spares, as required for installers by WildBlue, and lets say I quit doing installs after 6 months, or a year, or whatever, and I haven't used either, can I simply get my money back? I was told that if I decided to stop doing installs at some point, that I could simply use them for a job, and WildBlue would see that they weren't shipped by DSI, or whatever, and I'd get paid for them with that job. Is this true, or can you at least tell me how that does work?
> 
> It kind of sucks to have $300 tied up into equipment that could feasibly just ride around in your truck for a long time. It's insurance, I know, but still. Things have been tight enough, and I'm new to this, and it set me back a bit as it is to get tools/materials/insurance.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A dealer can either purchase the equipment upfront and install it for his sales or he can do a "Leaseship" where the equipment is ordered and shipped for each sale as the sale is made. I keep a complete system on hand for service/repairs but I try not to allow them to get too old as the components could become obsolete as new stuff comes online. So, although most of my sales are "Leaseships" I occasionally install my spare equipment and order a new system to have on hand for service. You will most likely be able to sell your spare equipment if you leave the business but I would not let it get too old. Your supplier is probably the best source to get your question answered. I hope this helps.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

jimcoe said:


> A dealer can either purchase the equipment upfront and install it for his sales or he can do a "Leaseship" where the equipment is ordered and shipped for each sale as the sale is made. I keep a complete system on hand for service/repairs but I try not to allow them to get too old as the components could become obsolete as new stuff comes online. So, although most of my sales are "Leaseships" I occasionally install my spare equipment and order a new system to have on hand for service. You will most likely be able to sell your spare equipment if you leave the business but I would not let it get too old. Your supplier is probably the best source to get your question answered. I hope this helps.


Yes, it does help. I got basically the same info today from the guy I'm working for. He wasn't absolutely positive, but he thinks that if you use a system you bought, for an install, they will see that it's not a lease/ship, and on top of your install pay, you will get $30 for the system.

I have a line on compete systems right now, that almost seems too good to be true, and if it turns out it's good to go, I could make more on the system than I'm getting paid for the install. But I might just get a couple, use one, and essentially make my spare system free. I'll know more tomorrow.


----------

